# Low FPS bei Company of Heroes



## KempA (3. August 2010)

Hallo,

wie es im Titel steht kämpfe ich mit niedrigen Frameraten bei Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts (hab immer zwischen 20 und 40 FPS auf höchsten Einstellungen).
Beim normalen COH hab ich jedoch seltsamerweise immer mehr als 3 mal so viel FPS. An meinm PC sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen, jemand ne Idee?


----------



## boerigard (3. August 2010)

Benutzt du seperate Installationen für CoH und CoH: OF? Und sind beide auf dem selben Patchstand (aktuell 2.601)?


----------



## Birdy84 (3. August 2010)

Hast du exakt die gleichen Grafikeinstellungen in beiden Spielen oder läuft eins vielleicht in DX10?


----------



## KempA (3. August 2010)

das normale coh ist ungepatcht (ihr versteht schon...), directx-version konnte ich da keine auswählen, aber sonst ist alles auf der höchsten ienstellung.

bei der erweiterung hab ich soweit gepatcht wie es ging (er will zwar eigentlich weiterpatchen, jedoch kommt immer die meldung dass dies aktuell nicht möglich sei und ich es später nochmals veruschen soll), die erweiterung läuft auch auf höchsten einstellungen und auf directx10. das komische ist, wenn ich die modelldetails zb. niedriger stelle, dann hab ich noch weniger fps^^


----------



## boerigard (3. August 2010)

Das ungepatchte CoH läuft in DirectX 9. DirectX 10 kam erst irgendeinem späteren Patch dazu. CoH in DirectX 9 und CoH: OF in DirectX 10 erklärt deine FPS-Unterschiede.


----------



## KempA (3. August 2010)

Schonmal viele Dank, ich werds gleichv ersuchen. Mich wunderts aber dass meine GTX275 dafür net reicht^^


----------



## Birdy84 (4. August 2010)

recell schrieb:


> Mich wunderts aber, dass meine GTX275 dafür net reicht^^


Mit DX 10 und aktiviertem TSAA ist das Spiel sehr fordern, besonders auf bewaldeten Maps.


----------



## KempA (4. August 2010)

Ich hätt noch en Problem.. ich hab meine Benutzername/Passwort-Kombi vergessen und der Button PW vergessen ist grau unterlegt (kann ihn also nicht anwählen), d.h. ich kann das PW auch nicht zurücksetzen-.-

Offline spielen kann ich leider auch nicht immer, weil ich die Anmeldung nicht eifnach überspringen kann. In unregelmäßigen Abständen kommt jedcoh die CD-Überprüfung und dann kann ich wenigstens Offline spielen...


----------



## Birdy84 (4. August 2010)

Offline spielen kannst du afaik nur, wenn das Spiel oder dein ganzer PC keine Verbindung ins Internet hat.


----------



## KempA (5. August 2010)

So, konnte weiter updaten und mein PW zurücksetzen.
Jedoch ohne Ruckler zu spielen ist einfach nicht möglich. Hab AA auf "nur" 4x und Schatten auf DX9 und es ruckelt ganz extrem (klar, ich hab die Settings auf High, aber ich finde ne GTX275 sollte das bkönnen)... bin in dieser Hinsicht wirklcih enttäuscht von dem Game


----------



## KempA (6. August 2010)

Radeon HD 4890 and GeForce GTX 275 Graphics Card Reviewed - Company of Heroes and Supreme Commander - 3D Graphics, Audio & HDTV by ExtremeTech

... irgendwas ist da doch faul


----------



## boerigard (6. August 2010)

Hast du mal Fraps laufen lassen, um dir die FPS anzeigen zu lassen? "ruckelt ganz extrem" lässt sich schwer einschätzen, wie schlecht es nun wirklich läuft.
Hast du im Treiber vielleicht noch bildverbessernde Einstellungen forciert? Ist VSync off?


----------



## KempA (6. August 2010)

boerigard schrieb:


> Hast du mal Fraps laufen lassen, um dir die FPS anzeigen zu lassen? "ruckelt ganz extrem" lässt sich schwer einschätzen, wie schlecht es nun wirklich läuft.
> Hast du im Treiber vielleicht noch bildverbessernde Einstellungen forciert? Ist VSync off?



Ja, ich hatte Fraps laufen. Es schwankte sehr stark, mal hatte ich 60, mal waren es nur 10 FPS.
Im Treiber ist alles auf Standart (da ich mich mit so Zeugs nicht auskenne installiere ich nur regelmäßig die neuen, umstellen tu ich da eigentlich nie etwas)


----------



## Birdy84 (6. August 2010)

Stell AA mal testweise auf 2x und auf aus.


----------



## KempA (8. August 2010)

Wenn ich AA auf 2x stelle hab ich keine Ruckler... naja, danke für deine Hilfe.
...da reicht heute nich ma ne GTX275 für COH -.-


----------



## Birdy84 (9. August 2010)

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Graka Treiber einen Bug hat oder, wie gesagt, Transparenz Kantenglättung im Treiber aktiviert ist.


----------



## KempA (12. August 2010)

Wie sollte ich AA in den Treibern einstellen?
Ich habe nämlich jetzt auch Probleme bei adneren Spielen sobald ich AA höher aös x2 schalte und zwar seit ich den neusten Treiber geladen hab...


----------



## Depi (20. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen, habe auch mal ne Frage.

Und zwar wird meine Grafikkarte (GTX460 1GB) in CoH nur zu 30% ausgelastet. Ist das normal? Die Performance könnte an manchen Stellen besser sein (20fps). Habe VSync über Kommandozeile deaktiviert (funktioniert). In Spielen wie Just Cause 2 oder Mafia 2 wird die Karte mit (nahezu) 100% augelastet.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, ob das normal ist oder ob das nen Problem ist, welches sich lösen lässt.

PS: In BFBC2 dasselbe Problem.


----------

